# trap primer



## acquatech (Sep 18, 2010)

Hello guys, its my first post here, well im trying to find a trap primer that i can install under the drain and not above. any ideas ? they want trap primer not anything else.

Thanks.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

How about an intro.

http://www.plumbingzone.com/newthread.php?do=newthread&f=3


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

acquatech said:


> Hello guys, its my first post here, well im trying to find a trap primer that i can install under the drain and not above. any ideas ? they want trap primer not anything else.
> 
> Thanks.


Listen up ... A trap primer below the drain is called a bucket.
When the bucket gets 1/2 full, pour it down the drain. That is a trap primer under the drain.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I use these on my trap shell reloads...


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

acquatech said:


> Hello guys, its my first post here, well im trying to find a trap primer that i can install under the drain and not above. any ideas ? they want trap primer not anything else.
> 
> Thanks.


You really need to do a better job of asking your question. Are you saying you need the actual trap primer installed below the floor drain?

Mark


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

acquatech said:


> Hello guys, its my first post here, well im trying to find a trap primer that i can install under the drain and not above. any ideas ? they want trap primer not anything else.
> 
> Thanks.


 
Please give more info., commercial? lav sink? floor drain?


----------



## ranman (Jan 24, 2010)

here is a bunch to look at
http://www.google.com/images?hl=en&...=UTF-8&source=og&sa=N&tab=wi&biw=1024&bih=628


----------



## acquatech (Sep 18, 2010)

lets make is easier  i have 2 floors
my floor drain is installed in the second floor and i dont have any fixture on the same floor to install a trap primer , the only water lines and fixtures are on the 1rst floor.
so i m looking for a trap primer that i can install in the 1rst floor to prime the drain on the second floor.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

You really need the trap primer to be 12" above the grid of the drain.

Mark


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

why is there a trap primer on the second floor all by its self? was something there originally dumping into it?


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

house plumber said:


> why is there a trap primer on the second floor all by its self? was something there originally dumping into it?


 
I'm guessing AC condensate but what could it take to run a condensate line?

Mark


----------



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

acquatech said:


> lets make is easier  i have 2 floors
> my floor drain is installed in the second floor and i dont have any fixture on the same floor to install a trap primer , the only water lines and fixtures are on the 1rst floor.
> so i m looking for a trap primer that i can install in the 1rst floor to prime the drain on the second floor.


run a water line up there and back and use one of these..........
http://www.pppinc.net/index.php?act...%CE%C9%D1%D5%CD%9D%D7%EB%D5%CD&did=1158699155


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

I'm pretty sure you cant. I think it has to be kind of close to where you tee off. dont think it will work right going up another floor.



Bayside500 said:


> run a water line up there and back and use one of these..........
> http://www.pppinc.net/index.php?act...%CE%C9%D1%D5%CD%9D%D7%EB%D5%CD&did=1158699155


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

I meant to say floor drain not trap primer.



house plumber said:


> why is there a trap primer on the second floor all by its self? was something there originally dumping into it?


----------



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

house plumber said:


> I'm pretty sure you cant. I think it has to be kind of close to where you tee off. dont think it will work right going up another floor.


if you run a water line up and then back down, and tee off above it should work, ya want me to draw it out for ya ?


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

Bayside500 said:


> if you run a water line up and then back down, and tee off above it should work, ya want me to draw it out for ya ?


No I know what your saying. at first I thought you meant just the trap primer line itself by teeing off on the first floor


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Something dont sound right to me, sure you are a plumber??????????


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

acquatech said:


> lets make is easier  i have 2 floors
> my floor drain is installed in the second floor and i dont have any fixture on the same floor to install a trap primer , the only water lines and fixtures are on the 1rst floor.
> so i m looking for a trap primer that i can install in the 1rst floor to prime the drain on the second floor.


Could you use a trap guard


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Does this qualify as a trap primer?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Bill said:


> Does this qualify as a trap primer?


Yep he's priming a trap...:laughing:

I sure wish the op would give an intro...
Then we could talk plumbing....


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Redwood said:


> I sure wish the op would give an intro...
> Then we could talk plumbing....


Uh huh! I think we all are waiting for one!


----------



## acquatech (Sep 18, 2010)

yes i m a proffesional plumber, i have my own company in Quebec, Canada.
we do commercial and institutional work ..
i cant run a water line to the second floor, enginer doesnt accept trap guard.
i posted my question here too see if there is a way or a product that ecxist and i dont know about it that can do the job.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Timer and solenoid maybe?


----------



## acquatech (Sep 18, 2010)

i think this is will be the solution.. hope that the enginer will accept it


----------



## Miguel (Aug 10, 2009)

That may be your only way.
I find it odd that there isn't even a mopsink on the same level as this rogue floordrain. What is it expected to drain???
Can you run a CW up to that level and use a flush tank fill valve?


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

acquatech said:


> i think this is will be the solution.. *hope that the enginer will accept it*


 BINGO dude. Did you mention you have an engineer that has to approve it? If you did I don't remember. AnyWhoo let him do his own job. Let him spec out what he wants and you have your answer. Thank You Thank You Thank You very much :notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::tt2:


----------

